# chicago faucet



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anyone worked on one of these. I do a lot of work for mcdonalds and they have a spout leaking. I have never worked on one anyone have a clue on how to take the spout off?


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

I've worked on Chicago faucets, but posting a picture would help. Checking their website for a parts breakdown of the model may help you discover how to remove it if you can't post the picture.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Loosen the nut and it comes right off. There are three pieces on the spout to change, if it isn't worn out.

Part #'s

1-006jk
1-004jk
1-026jk


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

http://www.chicagofaucetcentral.com/faucets
Here's a link if you need to match a faucet with a model number for parts. Might make it easier to plan your next move before tomorrow.


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

Colgar said:


> Loosen the nut and it comes right off. There are three pieces on the spout to change, if it isn't worn out.
> 
> Part #'s
> 
> ...


There isn't a nut on top


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

PAplumberTyler said:


> There isn't a nut on top


Do you have a picture? If not, search Google for one that looks like it. 




Paul


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the faucet there isn't a nut on the top like a regular faucet it just goes right in


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

From that *tiny* picture it looks like the 350. To remove the spout, you loosen the nut. 


http://www.chicagofaucet.com/RepairDrawings/pdf/RP350-ABCP.pdf







Paul


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Some dont have a nut, If its the kind that does not. Then you need to remove the water supply and insert an allen wrench in the bottom and unscrew from there


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> Some dont have a nut, If its the kind that does not. Then you need to remove the water supply and insert an allen wrench in the bottom and unscrew from there


That was the 350 w no nut and thanks ill let you


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

PAplumberTyler said:


> That was the 350 w no nut and thanks ill let you


know how it turns out tomorrow


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

PAplumberTyler said:


> Has anyone worked on one of these. I do a lot of work for mcdonalds and they have a spout leaking. I have never worked on one anyone have a clue on how to take the spout off?


does mc d's pay well? do you get free food?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never seen a chi fct spout that didn't come off as i described.

Take a pic so i can learn.

And as an fyi, those spouts have two o rings, not the parts i referenced earlier in the thread.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I stand corrected- the catalog does show a couple ridgid spouts.

Looks like they screw into the body.

Learn something everyday.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Colger is correct it is a 3/8 thread and will unscrew. I have cut them down in the past and rethreaded the spouts.


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

No mcdonalds doesn't give free food they pay the same as any other customer.


----------

